# mosel and rhine in July/August 2014



## sueandmike (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi

We are planning to tour along the Mosel and Rhine, late July into August.We would appreciate any advice on how busy the spiellplatz can be, places to visit,places to avoid.
Also, someone has recommended "mobil life and motorhome parking appt", googled this but can't find anything, again any advice welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi both for a former wenty Owner 
Theres plenty of places to Park with Stellplatz every mile or so and so you should be fine in July/August although i have never been at that time but when we went in June it was fine (though 35 deg c and no wind

If this is your first time then you are in for a treat. Its absolutley beautiful. A lot of the platz have hook ups too

Are you starting from Koblenz or Trier end. The Koblenz end has fewer stellplatz until you get south of Cochem then its fine. Cochem is OK for a days visit when you get the need for shops but the Stallplatz there is only for day and not overnight parking.

get a copy of the Bordatlas and you will be fine

Let me know if you need any more info as i am a Moselaphile

Phill
Wentworth X816 npo


----------



## AndyCap (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi sueandmike,

We were on the Mosel last year in late August, early Sept on our way to and from the Dusseldorf show. Some of the more popular spots were quite busy as there were a few wine festivals going on. There are so many stopping places though that it was never a problem finding somewhere to stop. Biggest problem was choosing as there are so many.

I think the app you are looking for is called Mobil life + on the App Store. It was recommended to us by one of the dealers at the show. I think it's sponsored by Pro Mobil magazine hence the name. Works really well and it's free.

Sure you'll have a fabulous time, it's a beautiful part of the world and very motorhome friendly.

Andy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Did it in June 2011 and it was very busy at times (Think there was an official Holiday thought).

I found that getting there before mid day was the key. There are that many though you will never be stuck. Some of them are huge as well.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We did the Mosel a couple of years ago: fantastic!
There are stallplatz everywhere so you will not have a problem but try to arrive early ti get a good spot.
The one at Trier by the bus station is rubbish so stay away from that.
On the Rhine we have stayed at the municipal at Cologne which is on the river, very nice. If you cross the bridge by the site you can get the local train into the City for a couple of euros.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Iconnor is right, the Trier aire is nasty - but it is very convenient if you use bikes to visit the city, which is well worthwhile. (There is a frequent bus service with a stop just across the road.)

I'd suggest you do visit Trier - it's very interesting. There's a tourist office just by the Porta Negra which sells little "concertina" fold out guides, which show all the Stellplatz along the river. If there's not an English language version on show, it's worth asking at the desk (as we did) and they may have more in the store.

I'd also suggest you start at the Trier end for two reasons. It has more stellplatz in lovely settings and is (arguably) the nicest end. You probably won't make it to Koblenz anyway! Also it's close to Luxembourg for a top-up of cheap diesel. 

If you are concerned about finding a place, I'd suggest you move to the next stellplatz at about 10.30am. They are only five or six miles apart in some places, and if you arrive in late morning you will be sure of a pitch, and will have the afternoon to explore the locality.

You can't fail to enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Are you starting from Koblenz or Trier end. The Koblenz end has fewer stellplatz until you get south of Cochem then its fine. Cochem is OK for a days visit when you get the need for shops but the Stallplatz there is only for day and not overnight parking.
> 
> Phill
> Wentworth X816 npo


We stayed the night in the Cochem Stallplatz in June 2012, was free between 19:00 & 08:00, 1 Euro per hour during day.

Try and fit in a trip on Gothe through the Rhine Gorge.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

sueandmike said:


> "mobil life and motorhome parking appt",


Mobile Life has already been mentioned by @AndyCap. motorhome parking will probably refer to the Motorhomes Parking app, which is available for Android and Apple smartphones (from Google Play Store and Apple App Store respectively).

It has details of Aires / Stellplats / Sostas with photos of many of them but, as everyone has already said, Stellplatz down the Mosel & Rhine are every few km. You don't really need a book or app to tell you where thyey are - just drive alongside the river and you'll see them.

Several times we set off to drive 100km and only managed about 10km before we simply _had_ to stop at a nice-looking stellplatz.

If you are heading up the Rhine from Koblenz towards Mainz, stay on the WEST bank - there are hardly any Stellplatz on the east bank, for some reason.

Morph


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Mosel wine route is a bit like motorhome city, especially in high season. Your arms will be aching from waving to other motorhomes along the way. Plenty of stellplaetze for the hoards but maybe get to your destination by early afternoon and have a backup just in case, if one is full, there will be others nearby.

..then, when the waving arm ache gets too much or you get all 'rivered out' you could try a 'Deutsche Ferienstrasse' or German holiday route. There are hundreds of them, but close to the Mosel is the 'Deutsche Vulkanstrasse' or Volcano route just to the northwest of the Mosel, not so busy and plenty of stellplaetze in the area..

http://www.deutsche-vulkanstrasse.com/englisch/verlauf/index.htm

Some handy brochures for the Mosel, most are free...

>click here<

and another 'Ferienstrasse' that also takes in the Mosel is the 'Roman Route'...

>download here<

Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

FWIW.

Stellplätz.....singular.

Stellplätze....plural.

Final 'e' is pronounced as 'er'.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Spacerunner said:


> FWIW.
> 
> Stellplätz.....singular.
> 
> ...


singular is WRONG
correct ---> Stellplatz (not pl ä tz


----------

